#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-22
<solowc> 没人说话的，一般都啥时候有活动啊
<smartboyhw> lol
<justone> 唔，比较冷清啊
<solowc> 应该到论坛里宣传一下，专开一个聊天室
<solowc> 或就用这个，反正有私密信息可以开小窗口
<solowc> 别开着这个聊天室就干放着
<ypwong> solowc, 没放着啊, 有人的
<ypwong> 估计大家各有各忙的 都没空
<solowc> 人少，话题就少，人多了就会有人有空
<ypwong> solowc, 是的
<solowc> 所以论坛上多宣传，有小问题的还可以在这直接解决
<ypwong> 等 jack 回来跟他说一下，我自己少去论坛
<solowc> 来个置顶贴说明一下，碰到有问题解决了尽量到论坛发个主题
<ypwong> solowc, 这边还是开发为主
<solowc> 那就弄个专门的论坛聊天室，在论坛上公布一下
<solowc> 因为这个比较及时，还是很有用的
<ypwong> 给 end user?
<solowc> 是的
<solowc> 当然跟开发可能会不对味儿
<solowc> 就是针对论坛上一下使用问题讲究时效性的
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-23
<ypwong> 早
 * ypwong is creating milestones for ubuntukyline saucy
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-24
<ypwong> 早
<maclin> :)
<fortruth> 终于有人说话了.   霍霍.
<TigerLuo> Hi
<ypwong> hi
<suiang> hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-25
<suiang> hello everyone~
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-26
<fwj> 好冷清啊
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-19
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-22
<ypwong> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/Community/show.php?lang=cn&id=248 版面要更新一下
<xm-2254> 有人吗？
<xm-2254> 请问一下，Ubuntu能使用淘宝购物吗？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-05-19
<jackyu> ypwong, hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-05-20
<jackyu> ypwong, ping....
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-05-21
<shuduo> jackyu, happyaron, ypwong hello, anyone know where i can download wps for linux for ARM?
<jackyu> shuduo, ARM64 or 32?
<shuduo> jackyu: 32
<ypwong> shuduo, i don't have, jackyu should have
<shuduo> jackyu: appreciated if it can be shared with me. :)
<jackyu> shuduo, 好的，我问一下金山。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-05-25
<happyaron> 网易云音乐出linux版了
<happyaron> 看起来是deepin干的？
<happyaron> ypwong: ^^^^
<ypwong> happyaron, snap it up
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-05-23
<Cuc4rach4> hi all!!!
<Cuc4rach4> im really noob...i'm tried to install ukui on ubuntu 16.01
<Cuc4rach4> xenial...i cant use ppa directly...some help please
